# Cinco de Mayo Ribs



## oompappy (May 5, 2006)

6 racks of spare ribs for tonight  :grin: 
Oughta go good with a few beers!!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Bloomin' ribs?     Just kiddin' . . Lookin' good! =P~


----------



## Jack W. (May 5, 2006)

Hmmm

Paul Kirk surfaces again.  Nice looking crowns.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (May 5, 2006)

I have to try ribs that way :!:
Pappy, do you have to secure them somehow so they stay together?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

I just got back from Happy Hour at Chili's and I'd kill someone to be where Ooompappy is, in order to enjoy some of those ribs!!  Looking good!!


----------



## oompappy (May 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I have to try ribs that way :!:
> Pappy, do you have to secure them somehow so they stay together?



Just small wire skewers. Don't forget to remove them!!!

The ribs got inhaled before I got pics but here are some pics 
of the festivities.
That's me on banjo & Xalixco.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

Looks like everyone was having a ball!!  Thanks for sharing the pic's!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Hoedown!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Hoedown!!



 :lmao:   Looked like the 2006 version of Hee Haw!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 7, 2006)

There is nothing like a good reason to drink beer and eat ribs! Nice job pappy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> There is nothing like a good reason to drink beer and eat ribs! Nice job pappy!



And Jose' Cuervo!   =P~


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Seriously, that DID look like a great time!!


----------



## wittdog (May 7, 2006)

Oompappy if you keep posting pics like that I might have to plan a weekend get away to one of those festival’s that are always going on in the finger lakes regions and just follow the smoke. Those ribs look great. Do you cook them rolled like that often. I tried once and I wasn’t happy with the results’. What’s your secret?


----------



## Green Hornet (May 7, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> 6 racks of spare ribs for tonight  :grin:
> Oughta go good with a few beers


 Some Dos Equis!
What has this got to do with Mayo anyway?


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

I think the ribs tied up like that is worth trying, something different to look at :!: 
Food looked great :!:
How did that music sound?


----------



## Jack W. (May 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I think the ribs tied up like that is worth trying, something different to look at :!:
> Food looked great :!:
> How did that music sound?



Paul Kirk supports this process.  It's in one of his books.  I don't own a Kirk book so I can't place it right now. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## cleglue (May 8, 2006)

oompappy,

The ribs and festival looked great.  The ribs must have been good because you said they are gone.


----------

